# Clone System



## hazz (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi there I need to clone a Zfs System to run as an ISO VMware
Any tips?
I'm giving away my laptop,but having a lot of configuration files and videos 250 GB which way is the best to view and check later on those files
Hope to being understandable


----------

